# Problem With Isync And Treo 650



## User Since 1985 (Oct 18, 2005)

When syncing my Treo's Databook, I'm getting this error (which appears in the console log):

2005-10-15 07:17:44.663 Translator[3648] Invoked to sync conduit com.apple.Palm:3087253469 for entityNames: anything
2005-10-15 07:17:50.608 iSync[3650] AYLogger: Logging WARNINGs
2005-10-15 07:17:50.608 iSync[3650] AYLogger: Logging IMPORTANTs
2005-10-15 07:17:50.608 iSync[3650] AYLogger: Logging INFOs
2005-10-15 07:17:52.441 iSync[3650] [iSync] catching at startup a plan in phase pushing
[iSync] We are concerned by the sync plan start notification for an external device
2005-10-15 07:37:36.506 SyncServer[3647] NSGenericException: error 5 executing 'pragma synchronous=normal': database is locked
2005-10-15 07:37:36.507 SyncServer[3647] ISyncManager caught exception NSGenericException trying to open truth record store at /Users/ark/Library/Application Support/SyncServices/Local. Reason: error 5 executing 'pragma synchronous=normal': database is locked

I'm running MacOS X 10.4, iSync 2.1, Missing Sync 4.0.6.

Missing Sync reports:

Sync starting at 10/15/05 7:17 AM (07:17:37) on USB
?OK Install
?10/15/05 7:17 AM iSync Conduit starting
?10/15/05 7:37 AM iSync Conduit: received NULL message, disconnecting...
?10/15/05 7:38 AM Warning: SyncCloseDB returned 536854447 for database DatebookDB
?OK iSync Conduit
?OK Mark/Space MemoPad
?OK Media
?TimeCopy: host 2005/10/15 07:39:18, palm 2005/10/15 07:39:18, diff: 0s
?OK TimeCopy
?OK Install
?    Backed up Queries.pdb
?    Backed up Messages Database.pdb
?    Backed up PhoneCallDB.pdb
?    Backed up AddressCitiesDB.pdb
?    Backed up AddressCompaniesDB.pdb
?    Backed up psysLaunchDB.pdb
?    Backed up Graffiti ShortCuts.prc
?    Backed up Saved Preferences.prc
?    Backed up AddressStatesDB.pdb
?    Backed up AddressTitlesDB.pdb
?OK Backup
?Sync completed successfully at 10/15/05 7:42 AM (07:42:02)

I have this problem even if I disable all sync's other than Datebook.

I don't mind replacing my iCal calendar with that on the Treo, as my latest record of appointments is on the Treo.

I tried reinstalling iSync 2.1, Missing Sync 4.0.6, resetting iSync's last update log.  None of this works.

The problem seems to have occurred soon after upgrading to iSync 2.1.

Please advise what to try.  Thanks.

Best regards,
Arthur


----------



## jrlittlejr (Nov 2, 2005)

Exact same problem here.  I was using iSync / Missing Sync combo to sync my Treo 650 and iCal / Address book.  Was working flawlessly with both Bluetooth and Cable until the day the iSync 2.1 upgrade got installed.  Since then, I get following error message in Missing Sync Sync Log:

11/1/05 11:05 PM iSync Conduit starting
?11/1/05 11:07 PM SyncOpenDB returned 16388 for database DatebookDB, creating a new database
?11/1/05 11:07 PM Warning: Could not create database DatebookDB (return code 16395), ignoring database
?11/1/05 11:07 PM iSync Conduit: Got back NULL from rendezvous for request BladeGetAllRecords
?11/1/05 11:07 PM iSync Conduit: Sending Error Response 1: iSync Conduit: Could not find database DatebookDB
?11/1/05 11:07 PM iSync Conduit: received NULL message, disconnecting...
?OK iSync Conduit

SOMETHING about the iSync conduit is corrupting the DatebookDB file on the Treo, then future syncs won't let it run.  Troubleshooting i've tried includes:

-Hard reset on the Treo.  First sync after the hard-reset works fine, then after that, error reoccurs.
-Setting iSync for slow-sync and ignore old items.
-My Treo is Sprint, not Verizon.  Some other threads had suggested similar problem on Verizon branded Treos can be solved by setting Wireless sync settings to "allow other applications".
-My Treo has latest Sprint firmware.
-I upgraded to Mac OS 10.4.3 and iSync 2.1.1 tonight hoping that would fix it... no luck.
-Problem happens with both cable and bluetooth sync.
-I've got 9.6 MB free memory on my Treo... that shouldn't be the problem.

Help!

Jim


----------



## User Since 1985 (Nov 2, 2005)

I successfully sync'ed the Treo 650 with the problem to a Mac running the latest OS and updates and also the latest Palm Desktop (but not iSync) and it worked fine.

I then sync'ed with a different computer and iSync and Missing Sync and got the same errors again.


----------



## User Since 1985 (Nov 7, 2005)

After some trial and error, I have resolved the problem.  Here's what I did, but probably not all steps are necessary.

1. Deleted ~/Library/Application Support/SyncServices/Local/Compat/NSPalmCalendarSynchronizer-com.apple.Palm/*.plist

2. Removed MagicMenu.app from Login Startup list

3. Upgraded to 10.4.3

4. Under MissingSync for Palm OS v4.0.6, click on Settings... for iSync conduit, and Disabled "Enable iSync for this Palm Device"

5. Deleted /Library/Application Support/Palm Hotsync/Conduits/Apple

6. In iSync v2.1.1, under Devices->Enable Palm OS Syncing, clicked on Continue.

7. On Missing Sync for Palm OS, Clicked on iSync Conduit, then Settings...

8. Enabled iSync for this Palm device.

9. On iSync, clicked on icon for Palm device.  Set first time sync preference (I used merge, since the latest data was on my Treo).  Enabled syncing for Contacts and Calendar.  Also set "Force Slow Synchronization."

10. Sync Treo by pushing button on USB cable.

11. Clicked on "Resolve later" when I got the conflicts.  (You will NOT get this message if you use the "erase Palm" setting for first time sync preference in #9.)

12. I don't remember when I was asked to resolve the conflicts, but I resolved all of them in favor of iCal (there's no option to resolve all in favor of the Palm device).

13. Sync'ed again.

14. Deleted duplicate appointments resulting from the merge.  (These are primarily ones in which the appointment content had changed, or the starting time or ending time.)  I deleted some on each, to ensure that deletions were working in both directions.

15. Sync'ed again.

It looks like the problem with iSync 2.1 was resolved with iSync 2.1.1

Best regards,
Arthur


----------

